# Next WR Average Holder?



## byu (Apr 7, 2009)

I thought this might be exciting.
Who do you think is going to be the next WR Average holder for 3x3 speed. There are so many possibilities that I couldn't make this a poll. I think Yu Nakajima will be the next one.

Who do you think will be the next WR holder?

EDIT: By the way, you are allowed 3 votes and you CANNOT vote for the same person more than once. You also can't change your vote after you vote once, unless you are adding more people and have not reached the limit of 3 votes.

EDIT 2: I'm also going to vote for Erik and Harris

CURRENT WR HOLDER FOR AVERAGE:
Tomasz Zolnowski

VOTES:
Joey Gouly - 18
Harris Chan - 15
Yu Nakajima - 13
Erik Akkersdijk - 9
Jason Baum - 9
Takao Hashimoto - 8
Breandan Vallance - 5
Bob Burton - 4
Dene Beardsley - 4
Muhammad Za'im Bin Zamzam - 3
Simon Crawford - 3
Tomasz Zolnowski - 3
Charlie Cooper - 2
Yish - 2
Jun-Hyuk Kim - 2
Yumu Tabuchi - 2
Lucito Urbano - 1
Ye Na Yang - 1
Shinpei Suzuki - 1
Mike Hughey - 1
Stefan Pochmann - 1
Derick Eide - 1
Yu Jeong-Min - 1
Alexander Yu - 1
Hakan Deniz - 1
Marie Hughey - 1
Rebecca Hughey - 1
John Hallmark - 1
Maria Oey - 1
Grada Ooms - 1
Jany Preudhomme - 1
Andrew Kang - 1
Sinpei Araki - 1
Adam Polkowski - 1
Piotr Kózka - 1
Rattharrot Phurilearatthanasok - 1
Rattakorn Tuntisasattayakul - 1
Thanaphoom Pitakdechatanakit - 1
Kai Jiptner - 1
Annie Rosen - 1
Matias Macaya - 1
Eric Limeback - 1
Roman Baiboussinov - 1
Lucito Urbano - 1
Shelley Chang - 1
Milán Baticz - 1
Mats Valk - 1
Shotaro Makisumi - 1
Jonha Rodriguez - 1
Shelley Chang - 1
Stephanie Chow - 1
Graham Parker - 1
Michael Gottlieb - 1
Rowe Hessler - 1
Matyas Kuti - 1
Gaetan Guimond - 1
James Moron - 1

MOST RECENT VOTER:
ConnorCuber


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 7, 2009)

I would have to go with Yu Nakajima. 
But if not him then Jason Baum.


----------



## joey (Apr 7, 2009)

Joey Gouly


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 7, 2009)

Bob Burton of course.

EDIT:If I can vote 2 more times, I say Bob Burton Sr. and Joey Gouly


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 7, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Bob Burton of course.


But, he's not even close to the WR.

I'd say Harris, Yumu, or Yu.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 7, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Burton of course.
> ...



Bob actually secretly averages sub-5 at home, he just doesn't want anyone to know because they might try to eat him to harness his power.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 7, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Burton of course.
> ...



So what?.... It could still happen!


----------



## Escher (Apr 7, 2009)

I vote Joey Gouly.

EDIT, i vote Joey 3 times.


----------



## byu (Apr 7, 2009)

You can't vote for the same person multiple times


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 7, 2009)

Joey Gouly of course. It's just a matter of time


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 7, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > James Kobel said:
> ...



And it will...


----------



## Escher (Apr 7, 2009)

okay, I vote Joey Gouly, Simon Crawford, and Bob Burton


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 7, 2009)

Harris and Yu I think, or at least hope is getting the WR. But not sure though, looks like Yu has given up 3x3 for some reason, or at least have taken a pause...


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2009)

First vote: Joey Gouly.
Second vote: Bob Burton.
Third vote: Me.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 7, 2009)

I vote:

Lucito Urbano

Ye Na Yang

Shinpei Suzuki


----------



## byu (Apr 7, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I vote:
> 
> Lucito Urbano
> 
> ...



Oh! how could I have forgotten! Lucito Urbano is definitely going to get the new WR average.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 7, 2009)

Joey Gouly


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 7, 2009)

Realistic:
Jason Baum
Harris Chan
Erik Akkersdijk

For Fun:
Lucas Garron
Derrick Eide
Robert Yau


----------



## byu (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm going to go with the Realistic ones


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 7, 2009)

Sg.speedcuber!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 7, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> Sg.speedcuber!



5 votes for him.


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2009)

To the thread startor: Joey has 6 votes. Fix!


----------



## byu (Apr 7, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > Sg.speedcuber!
> ...



you cant vote for the same person multiple times


----------



## byu (Apr 7, 2009)

Dene said:


> To the thread startor: Joey has 6 votes. Fix!



No, 5. Escher posted twice.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 7, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > Sg.speedcuber!
> ...



I'm gonna have to put one vote towards the well-respected, cyber-bullied, school champion mentioned above.

Takao in my opinion has very good chances at snatching away the WR from you young whipper snappers. Oh, and Mike Hughey too, or one of his daughters. Yeah, that sounds about right.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 7, 2009)

fine, 1 vote to sg.speedcuber.

hi-five to pcharles93 and of course neroflux =)


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 7, 2009)

erm ill add a vote for joey gouly, i think he's the chosen one.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 7, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> erm ill add a vote for joey gouly, i think he's the chosen one.



Why?
He's going to get the Sq1 WR, not the 3x3 WR.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Apr 7, 2009)

Joey Gouly

Yohei Guri

Johnny Fooly


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 7, 2009)

Joey Gouly
Stefan Pochmann
Simon Crawford


----------



## Erik (Apr 7, 2009)

My votes:
Joey Gouly
Charlie Cooper
Derrick Eide


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 7, 2009)

Yu Nakajima
Yu Jeong-Min
Alexander Yu


----------



## byu (Apr 7, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> Joey Gouly
> 
> Yohei Guri
> 
> Johnny Fooly



I count that as one vote for joey


----------



## leeho (Apr 7, 2009)

Err...Yu nakajima, harris chan and breandan vallance? There might be other cubers but I think these people can certainly break the record.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 7, 2009)

I change my mind:

Harris Chan
Dakota Harris
Dan Harris


----------



## suhas2112 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yu Nakajima
Harris Chan
Jason Baum


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 7, 2009)

Joey Gouly
Hakan Deniz
Dene Beardsley


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2009)

Joey Gouly
Marie Hughey
Rebecca Hughey



(I'm hoping the record will stand for a few years - then I might get it right!)


----------



## byu (Apr 7, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I change my mind:
> 
> Harris Chan
> Dakota Harris
> Dan Harris



Sorry, you can't change your vote


----------



## shelley (Apr 7, 2009)

The Hashimoto family. None of them have competed in 3x3 (Aina's never competed), but you know they're just practicing to blow everyone away. the whole thing with the square-1 is just a cover.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 7, 2009)

mmm.. I only need 1 vote

John Hallmark

Is there really any doubt?


----------



## Pedro (Apr 7, 2009)

Yu Nakajima
Harris Chan
Jason Baum


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 7, 2009)

Jason Baum.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 7, 2009)

1 . Maria Oey.
2. Grada Ooms.
3. Jany Preudhomme.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll say Andrew Kang, Harris Chan, Jason Baum.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 7, 2009)

Logically:

You have to look through the comepetitions that are coming up and look through the fastest cubers in each of those competitions to determine who can possibly achieve the WR. Some of the people you are naming will not have competitions for a while now, so this is the actual logical way to think about who will achieve it next (although I'm not saying that the people who have competitions a month or so from now will not get the WR, just pointing this out). Looking through the competitions for possible WR breakers is difficult because some of the websites do not show preregistered competitors, and many are in different languages so that if they do have a section that shows the competitors, it is difficult to locate.

I'm going to go out on a limb with my guesses though haha 

Sinpei Araki
Takao Hashimoto
Erik Akkersdijk


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 7, 2009)

Ellis said:


> mmm.. I only need 1 vote
> 
> John Hallmark
> 
> Is there really any doubt?



Yes.


----------



## Escher (Apr 7, 2009)

I think this is a silly thread. Surely from precedence we can guess that its not going to be 'who we expect'? There are plenty of very capable cubers who can beat this average. I mean, Rob Yau hasnt competed yet and is capable of beating this average, and who's to say there aren't others like him in other countries? 
There's about as much point in this as trying to guess the next lottery number.
Despite this, I'm placing my bets on Joey


----------



## Piotr (Apr 7, 2009)

1. Tomasz Zolnowski ( he will break his own wr )
2. Adam Polkowski
3. Piotr Kózka


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 7, 2009)

Rattharrot Phurilearatthanasok
Rattakorn Tuntisasattayakul
Thanaphoom Pitakdechatanakit

Those are seriously the 3 coolest names in the WCA database


----------



## Tyson (Apr 7, 2009)

Takao Hashimoto


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 7, 2009)

I bet that it will be some cuber who isn't even in the database yet lol  Or what if it was Mihn Thai who broke it haha


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 7, 2009)

Erik Akkersdijk
Tomasz Zolnowski
Yu Nakajima


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 7, 2009)

I vote Jason Baum, Harris Chan, and Breandan Vallance


----------



## tim (Apr 7, 2009)

Kai Jiptner!


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2009)

Wait, we can vote for Tomasz again? I thought we couldn't. It doesn't make sense if we can; I thought the purpose of this thread is to find who will be the person to beat Tomasz, not to beat his WR necessarily (as in, if he beats it, it doesn't count. Someone else has to beat him).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2009)

I realize now I made a mistake. I should have picked:

Pedro Santos Guimarães, because he's the man.
Takao Hashimoto, because he's the man.
Joey Gouly, because he's the man.


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 7, 2009)

tim said:


> Kai Jiptner!



Haha, good choice


----------



## blade740 (Apr 7, 2009)

I vote for Joey Gouly, Dene Beardsley, and Takao Hashimoto.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 7, 2009)

Joey Gouly, Takao Hashimoto, Annie Rosen


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 7, 2009)

I vote Joey Gouly, Simon Crawford, and Yu Nakajima


----------



## Stefan (Apr 7, 2009)

Dene said:


> Wait, we can vote for Tomasz again? I thought we couldn't. It doesn't make sense if we can; I thought the purpose of this thread is to find who will be the person to beat Tomasz, not to beat his WR necessarily (as in, if he beats it, it doesn't count. Someone else has to beat him).



Up to interpretation:
*Next (WR Average Holder)* - not Tomasz
*(Next WR Average) Holder* - maybe Tomasz


----------



## Gparker (Apr 7, 2009)

i vote for whatever this girls name is, She is AWSOME! She probably wont be the next, but definetly in the future 

http://www.youtube.com/user/lsoritongl


yea when she turns 10 years old, shell be at 12 seconds!


----------



## mati rubik (Apr 7, 2009)

breandan vallance
Erik akkeminx
Me


----------



## Edmund (Apr 7, 2009)

Jason Baum or Harris Chan


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 7, 2009)

Gparker said:


> i vote for whatever this girls name is, She is AWSOME! She probably wont be the next, but definetly in the future
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/lsoritongl



17 seconds average


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 7, 2009)

Harris Chan.
If not, Eric Limeback.

If not, Roman Baiboussinov. Just cuz he's awesome.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hmm, I still have one more vote. I would say, Erik Akkersjidk. Darn it, I know that;s not how you spell it, but I can't remember.


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2009)

Lol jidk. Fail.


----------



## byu (Apr 7, 2009)

shelley said:


> The Hashimoto family. None of them have competed in 3x3 (Aina's never competed), but you know they're just practicing to blow everyone away. the whole thing with the square-1 is just a cover.



There's 5 of them (I think) . Choose 3


----------



## jcuber (Apr 7, 2009)

I vote Kuti (so derrick doesn't have to ) 

J/K

I vote-
Tomasz (beating his own)
Erik Akkersminx (LOL @ mati rubik)
Breandan Vallance


----------



## Bob (Apr 7, 2009)

Bob Burton (haha!)
Lucito Urbano
Shelley Chang



byu said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > The Hashimoto family. None of them have competed in 3x3 (Aina's never competed), but you know they're just practicing to blow everyone away. the whole thing with the square-1 is just a cover.
> ...



I only know of three: Takao, Aina, and Saori.


----------



## Faz (Apr 8, 2009)

Joey Gouly.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 8, 2009)

Milán Baticz
Mats Valk
Shotaro Makisumi


----------



## Edam (Apr 8, 2009)

Joey Gouly
Breandan vallance
charlie cooper

uk innit


----------



## Faz (Apr 8, 2009)

My 2 other votes go to

Nakaji
Junhyuk (n00bcubix)


----------



## KevinK (Apr 8, 2009)

My votes:
Erik Akkersdijk
Yu Nakajima
Harris Chan


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 8, 2009)

byu said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > The Hashimoto family. None of them have competed in 3x3 (Aina's never competed), but you know they're just practicing to blow everyone away. the whole thing with the square-1 is just a cover.
> ...



There are definitely only 3....


----------



## Odin (Apr 8, 2009)

1. Erik Akkersdijk 2. Yu Nakajima 3. Me (In a few more years)


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 8, 2009)

1. Yu Nakajima 2. Harris Chan 3.Jun-Hyuk Kim


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 8, 2009)

i'd have to go with:
1: harris chan
2: yu nakajima
3: yumu tabuchi again


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 8, 2009)

Do you even have to ask?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 8, 2009)

Hands down.


----------



## Jai (Apr 8, 2009)

1) Stephanie Chow (CHOWWWW )
2) Joey Gouly
3) Takao Hashimoto


----------



## qqwref (Apr 8, 2009)

1) Graham "26 years" Parker
2) me, I've been practicing 3x3 secretly mwahahaha
3) Joey Gouly of course


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 8, 2009)

Rowe Hessler
Matyas Kuti
Jason Baum


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 8, 2009)

it'd be cool if Jason Baum held it. he has my vote


----------



## Kian (Apr 8, 2009)

Yish. No doubt.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 8, 2009)

1 Gaetan Guimond
2 Yish
3 James Moron


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 8, 2009)

1 Joey Gouly
2 Takao Hashimoto
3 Harris Chan


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 8, 2009)

Is the Joey Gouly thing an inside joke or something?


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2009)

This whole thread is a joke. Just vote for him because he has the most


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> This whole thread is a joke. Just vote for him because he has the most



This whole thing is a big joke, hence my voting for Matyas 
I've never heard of Joey...


----------



## tim (Apr 8, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I've never heard of Joey...



What???


----------



## Swoncen (Apr 8, 2009)

Piotr said:


> 1. Tomasz Zolnowski ( he will break his own wr )
> 2. Adam Polkowski
> 3. Piotr Kózka



Why are you voting only for polska guys? It's WR, not NR =)


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 8, 2009)

Erik said:


> My votes:
> Joey Gouly
> Charlie Cooper
> Derrick Eide


Haha, Charlie getting the WR average would mean I will get it too

Seriously, I think anyone in a pink pj can break the WR average


----------



## blah (Apr 8, 2009)

Odin said:


> 1. Erik Akkersdijk 2. Yu Nakajima *3. Me (In a few more years)*



So you're betting the current WR will be the longest standing ever?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 8, 2009)

come on...vote for Sg.Speedcuber xD


----------



## byu (Apr 8, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> come on...vote for Sg.Speedcuber xD



It won't change anything. Joey will still have the most votes.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 8, 2009)

You're still taking this seriously


----------



## Rama (Apr 8, 2009)

Louis Prima, Miles Davis and Dizzy Gillespie.
I'm sure they'll blow you away.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 8, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Harris Chan.
> If not, Eric Limeback.
> 
> If not, Roman Baiboussinov. Just cuz he's awesome.



Eric Limeback
Harris Chan
Andrej Karpathy 




Lt-UnReaL said:


> Hands down.


best one yet XD


----------



## jtjogobonito (Apr 8, 2009)

For my remaining votes i choose Takao Hashimoto and.....


Frunk Murnis!!


----------



## dChan (Apr 8, 2009)

I vote 1 for Dene Beardsley and 1 for Lennon Grinta and 1 for Jun Hyuk-Kim.


----------



## chowmein (Apr 8, 2009)

hell yea...
i'll show the world a noobasaurus bear can get a wr!


----------



## sam (Apr 8, 2009)

Sam Boyles.

He's Hot.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 8, 2009)

Annie Rosen 
Christa Tamanas
Joey Gouly


----------



## flan (Jul 16, 2010)

faz hahah too late


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 16, 2010)

flan said:


> faz hahah too late



lol, 1 year 2 month bump


----------



## souljahsu (Jul 16, 2010)

Nakajima and Harris Chan


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 16, 2010)

souljahsu said:


> Nakajima



I looked at this...and then I LOL'd
and then thought about it
and then LOL'd some more
and then I realized how old this thread is
and then I LOL'd


----------



## Novriil (Jul 16, 2010)

my brother will be the next WR avg holder.

Yesterday I explained the sexy method to him and he WTF'd 100 times before he understood how to put one cross piece in place -.-


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 16, 2010)

souljahsu said:


> Nakajima and Harris Chan



not nakajima


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 16, 2010)

Feliks. He's gonna beat his own record. Again.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 16, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Feliks. He's gonna beat his own record. Again.



If I were forced to guess, that is most likely what I would say...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 16, 2010)

Joey


----------



## Edward (Jul 16, 2010)

Will Smith will come to a small comp in south Florida and set a 7.96 avg of 5.


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Feliks. He's gonna beat his own record. Again.
> ...



Eh, I feel like "next WR Average Holder" implies somebody new. if he breaks his own record he remains the holder and makes the record better, but he in himself is not a new holder. w/e


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 16, 2010)

Edward said:


> Will Smith will come to a small comp in south Florida and set a 7.96 avg of 5.



This.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jul 16, 2010)

Haiyan will unleash his powers of non BLD solving and rule us all. That is my prediction


----------



## Carrot (Jul 16, 2010)

Joey Gouly


----------



## shelley (Jul 16, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Haiyan will unleash his powers of non BLD solving and rule us all. That is my prediction



No, Takao Hashimoto will finally take up the 3x3 and win everything. Unfortunately the laws of the universe dictate that the world as we know it will end if he ever does an official competition 3x3 solve.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 16, 2010)

Rain Showland.


----------



## maggot (Jul 16, 2010)

After faz beats it again, I say sarah because then everyone will think purple/pink cube is best and more girl cubers will join us muhahahahah


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 16, 2010)

Steven Purugganan


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 16, 2010)

SEGATA SANSHIRO


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 16, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> SEGATA SANSHIRO



obviously this is the correct answer


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 16, 2010)

hes too busy with EXTREME GAMING in Sega Heaven.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 17, 2010)

BigGreen for sure.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 17, 2010)

If only BigGreen quit that silly game and played with the silly cube. 
He'd be so good by now.


----------



## Dene (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't see anyone stopping Faz once he gets it down to sub6.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jul 17, 2010)

Erik Akkersdijk, Rowe Hessler and Harris Chan!

Dark Horse: Zhuang Haiyan if he decides to cube with eyes open.


----------



## Reptile (Jul 17, 2010)

Faz will remain top until Faz JR breaks Faz's WR when he is aged 6.


----------



## Edward (Jul 17, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> If only BigGreen quit that silly game and played with the silly cube.
> He'd be so good by now.



He stopped playing MKW a while ago if that's what you're talking about.


----------

